# hELP umb cord bleeding heavily



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

My doe kidded and one of the cords is really bleeding...I tied it off and it is ballooning up...what do I doo...sorry for the panic


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

oaky it's not as balloony..Is she going to be okay...can she bleed internally?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish I knew the answer but I hope all is well!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Call a vet !!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sometimes umbilical cord looks swollen and red and fill with blood. As long as it's not open or looks like a hernia or intestines coming out, it's okay. A thick strained blood filled umbilical cord will heal normally, but it is hard to tell what you have without seeing it. 

Did you cut the cord or just tie it?
How close up did you tie/cut?
Did you dip in Iodine?
Are you sure it is the cord only?

If in doubt have a vet look at it and possibly suture it up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Melissa, need a bit more details.

If at all in doubt call a vet.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep agree wit Melissa and Pam.

Can we get more info? How is the baby doing? Do you cut or shred the cord?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

How is the baby doing???


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

mjgh06 said:


> Sometimes umbilical cord looks swollen and red and fill with blood. As long as it's not open or looks like a hernia or intestines coming out, it's okay. A thick strained blood filled umbilical cord will heal normally, but it is hard to tell what you have without seeing it.
> 
> Did you cut the cord or just tie it?
> How close up did you tie/cut?
> ...


 Okay, you nailed it!...sorry for the panicy post..I had never had any babies bleed like that and I was leaving to go to work and had to get answers for my baby catching hubby 
The baby is doing great! I called to check on her and he told me she was fine and eating well...he had his hands full as my other doe kidded with triplets 3 hours later!

Thank you all sooooo much!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great news Sunshinegoat! All of us have paniced more than a few times, glad Mjgh nailed it for you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Whew ! I'm so glad to hear all is well 
And congrats on all the babies , lolol
Please , when things calm down and everybody is OK , can you share some pictures with us ? We would love to see the babies and their 
proud mommas


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Here are some pics! All the does are traditionals and the buckling is mostly red with two white socks and a white belly  He looks really cool...his dad is solid red.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I"m assuming all animals are the same on this so for future ref..u just tie it off and any blood in the chord gently push up towards the stomach..it's actually good for you to do that..the chord holds alot of nutrients. I do this with all animals iv'e ever had born here..it's really no big deal as long as you get the bleeding to stop..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , so cute . Can't wait to see the markings on the solid buckling with the white belly , must be so cute 

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures with us , they are all gorgeous !


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I"m assuming all animals are the same on this so for future ref..u just tie it off and any blood in the chord gently push up towards the stomach..it's actually good for you to do that..the chord holds alot of nutrients. I do this with all animals iv'e ever had born here..it's really no big deal as long as you get the bleeding to stop..


Curious as to if you dip/spray first to prevent/kill bacteria? Never heard of pushing back into the newborn. Interesting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

